# Weltmeister Grandina ПОМОГИТЕ!!!



## andrey.p6 (8 Апр 2015)

Имею в пользовании сей чудесный агрегат. (Фото не моё, но точно такой же)

Т.е, когда я жму на регистр - он включается как надо до упора без заедания, но шторки при этом сдвигаются не полностью (на фото показано). Если же попробовать "дооткрыть" шторку полностью вручную на разобранном инструменте, воздействуя на саму шторку - всё прекрасно открывается, т.е. сами шторки нигде не заедают. Может из-за этого быть слабоватый звук? Или это особо сильно ни на что не влияет?
Есть конечно ещё некоторые голоса, на мой слух, не идеально звучащие, скорее всего что потребуется настройка у мастера некоторых голосов, но всё остальное я хотел бы сделать сам. И интересно и из экономии средств.
Ну есть ещё ряд вопросов по этому инструменту, но вот эти вопросы самые глобальные на данный момент. Помогите пожалуйста советами и рекомендациями!


----------



## vev (8 Апр 2015)

andrey.p6 () писал:
А в чем проблемы то? 
Да, залоги переодически перекрывают не весь проем, но это почти что норма. Не берите в голову. Наклейки прозрачные - это усилители, чтобы лайка не отвисала. Итальянцы могут еще стальную проволоку подклеивать для того же.
Звук может быть тише если неправильно установлен язычек относительно куска. С этим сами не справитесь без опыта. Но может просто из-за полуоткрытых отверстий. Лечится переборкой регистровой машинки. Проверьте сами пластины, к которым прикреплены поводки. Как двигаются? Дальше проверьте установку толкателей, которые через кулачек открывают окна.
Голоса надо сажать на мастику. Ничего там сложного, но ее лучше иметь. Если в Москве , то могу поделиться. Приспособа для восковки делается из консервной банки за 5 минут

А если честно, то Вам неплохо детально почитать форум Мира баянов и все станет более или менее понятно

P.S. Если отвалились эти пять, то малой кровью не обойтись. Надо снимать и остальные и делать весь резонатор. Судя во всему из под них и сифонит


----------



## andrey.p6 (8 Апр 2015)

*vev*, 
Спасибо, сейчас как раз изучаю раздел форума, посвящённый ремонту инструментов.
Живу в Брянске (350 км. от Москвы).
Читал где-то тут на форуме что мешается как-то воск с канифолью и льняным маслом, но вот только я не знаю, как канифоль расплавить. При какой температуре она плавится? И вообще, обязательно масло должно быть льняное? Может можно чем-то заменить?
Про приспособу - тоже видел, буду делать.
А что касается регистров - у всех регистров правой клавиатуры есть люфток. Т.е. на клавишу регистра жмёшь, а она какое-то расстояние проходит в холостую. Видимо, этого расстояния и не хватает для полного открытия шторки. А вот за счёт чего можно выбрать это расстояние?
В других узлах и шарнирах механизмов переключения регистров люфтов нет, всё двигается в штатном режиме без заеданий.


----------



## vev (8 Апр 2015)

andrey.p6 писал:


> vev писал:
> Спасибо, сейчас как раз изучаю раздел форума, посвящённый ремонту инструментов.
> Живу в Брянске (350 км. от Москвы).
> Читал где-то тут на форуме что мешается как-то воск с канифолью и льняным маслом, но вот только я не знаю, как канифоль расплавить. При какой температуре она плавится? И вообще, обязательно масло должно быть льняное? Может можно чем-то заменить?
> ...


Ну с регистрами все регулируется при минимальной технической хватке. Просто посмотрите внимательно. 
По поводу мастики. Ее Вам надо то чуток, а заморачиваться с поиском воска, нормальной канифоли, масла. .. Стоит ли.


----------



## andrey.p6 (9 Апр 2015)

vev писал:


> andrey.p6 писал:vev писал:
> Спасибо, сейчас как раз изучаю раздел форума, посвящённый ремонту инструментов.
> Живу в Брянске (350 км. от Москвы).
> Читал где-то тут на форуме что мешается как-то воск с канифолью и льняным маслом, но вот только я не знаю, как канифоль расплавить. При какой температуре она плавится? И вообще, обязательно масло должно быть льняное? Может можно чем-то заменить?
> ...


Вот и я думаю, что не стоит. А как быть? Если залить просто воском, он же не  будет пластичным и может снова отвалиться?


----------



## vev (9 Апр 2015)

andrey.p6 писал:купить на e-bay готовую мастику


----------



## nidogopp43 (9 Апр 2015)

Обычным воском я проливал кое какие куски, еще пацаном. Ничего страшного не случалось, держал как заводская мастика. А срываются куски, трескается воск чаще от болтания инструмента в футляре к примеру в транспорте. Не бережное отношение, резкие движения и чаще просто возраст. У Вас обычный, типичный инструмент серийного производства. И что бы Вы с ним не делали, кроме выявленных Вами утечек и не очень хорошей компрессии, вряд ли что удастся кардинально изменить. Евгений почему-то отмолчался, видимо не захотел Вас расстраивать. Но это типичный ШИРПОТРЕБ! Наполняющий своей серией просторы бывшего СССР. Голоса на данной модели не фонтан! И добиться какого-либо положительного звучания поможет только "сбивка аккорда" (на форуме Мир Баяна) Все эти зазоры относительно хлопчиков (залогов) капля в море, супротив качеству самой голосовой планки и куче всего остального, заканчивая породой древесины и полного сочетания всех применяемых материалов. Писать об этом можно много Если не очень хочется заморачиваться с мастикой, то можно попробовать церковные свечи. Там состав должен отличаться от обычных магазинных свечей. Ну и по эстетике цветовая гамма будет очень схожа)) Дерзайте, удачи...


----------



## justgrilen (9 Апр 2015)

vev писал:


> andrey.p6 писал:
> купить на e-bay готовую мастику


Вы не смогли бы скинуть ссылку на мастику в ebay.com Пытался сам отыскать, по поиску забивал мастика, мастика для заливки голосов, мастика аккордеон, но всё бесполезно... Буду очень благодарен. [email protected]


----------



## vev (9 Апр 2015)

justgrilen писал:


> vev писал:andrey.p6 писал:
> купить на e-bay готовую мастикуВы не смогли бы скинуть ссылку на мастику в ebay.com Пытался сам отыскать, по поиску забивал мастика, мастика для заливки голосов, мастика аккордеон, но всё бесполезно... Буду очень благодарен. [email protected]


наберите в поиске "accordion wax" и будет Вам счастье


----------



## justgrilen (9 Апр 2015)

vev писал:Спасибо большое! Осчастливили!


----------



## ze_go (9 Апр 2015)

Блин, не проще сделать самому мастику?
Вы же с руками, растущими из нормальных мест, а времени на само изготовление пойдёт не так уж и много - час в среднем
В магазине продуктов пчеловодства покупаете обычный воск (брать тот, что посветлей)
В аптеке - льняное масло
В музыкальном магазине - канифоль (используют для натирания конского волоса в смычках)
Ставите кастрюльку с водой на плиту, в неё - банку консервную, в неё - все ингридиенты. 
Включаете плиту и ждёте, пока всё расплавится. 
Рапсплавилось? (самая тугоплавкая - канифоль)
Перемешайте  чем-либо и ставьте остывать.
Всё!
p.s. 60% - воск, 30% - канифоль, 10% - масло


----------



## andrey.p6 (9 Апр 2015)

nidogopp43 писал:


> Обычным воском я проливал кое какие куски, еще пацаном. Ничего страшного не случалось, держал как заводская мастика. А срываются куски, трескается воск чаще от болтания инструмента в футляре к примеру в транспорте. Не бережное отношение, резкие движения и чаще просто возраст. У Вас обычный, типичный инструмент серийного производства. И что бы Вы с ним не делали, кроме выявленных Вами утечек и не очень хорошей компрессии, вряд ли что удастся кардинально изменить. Евгений почему-то отмолчался, видимо не захотел Вас расстраивать. Но это типичный ШИРПОТРЕБ! Наполняющий своей серией просторы бывшего СССР. Голоса на данной модели не фонтан! И добиться какого-либо положительного звучания поможет только "сбивка аккорда" (на форуме Мир Баяна) Все эти зазоры относительно хлопчиков (залогов) капля в море, супротив качеству самой голосовой планки и куче всего остального, заканчивая породой древесины и полного сочетания всех применяемых материалов. Писать об этом можно много Если не очень хочется заморачиваться с мастикой, то можно попробовать церковные свечи. Там состав должен отличаться от обычных магазинных свечей. Ну и по эстетике цветовая гамма будет очень схожа)) Дерзайте, удачи...


Спасибо большое за развёрнутый ответ!
Про "сбивку аккорда" почитал. Главное что уяснил для себя - это то, что делать это стоит не на этом инструменте. Гораздо проще, если хочу нормального звука, продать то что есть и купить "Ясную поляну" (только без выборки). А это уже совсем другой уровень инструмента!
Так что пока буду пытаться что-то сделать своими силами, а там видно будет.
Про качество - тоже согласен, обычный ширпотреб, я писал об этом когда рассказывал про то что увидел когда его вскрыл. Похоже, что нормально звучать он будет только в регистре "тутти", но тогда просто бешеный расход воздуха получается, т.к. мех там наверное раза в 2 меньше чем на "Юпитерах" + потери воздуха в различных местах в силу неидеальной компрессии...
А вот что мне нравится - так это лёгкая клавиатура! У меня есть ещё старенькая "Тула-202" (с компрессией беда, буду пытаться восстановить её) и "Кунгур" примерно такого же класса "старое советское ведро", но только в куда лучшем состоянии. Так вот после "Грандины" на них сыграть что-то мало-мальски техничное вообще нереально. Собственно, они для этого и не созданы...


----------



## vev (9 Апр 2015)

andrey.p6/ писал:Ну это же не баян! "Поляна" - это замечательно, но совсем другое.
Перепролейте все голоса. Восстановите для начала инструмент, а там уж. ... По своему опыту могу сказать, что аппетит приходит во время еды. Я пока не насытился, хотя имею два high end инструмента. Советую избегать этого пути  Разоритесь...


----------



## andrey.p6 (10 Апр 2015)

vev писал:


> andrey.p6/ писал:
> Ну это же не баян! "Поляна" - это замечательно, но совсем другое.
> Перепролейте все голоса. Восстановите для начала инструмент, а там уж. ... По своему опыту могу сказать, что аппетит приходит во время еды. Я пока не насытился, хотя имею два high end инструмента. Советую избегать этого пути  Разоритесь...


В том и дело, что на этом вельтмайстере я давно не играл. А как решил "пересесть" на него - ужаснулся его состоянием. Лет 15 назад, когда он и приобретался, это было для меня чем-то ранее не слыханным после старенькой "Тулы 202". А сейчас почему-то меня как магнитом тянет к старому доброму "классическому" звуку баяна. Ну о том, как звучит "Ясная Поляна", думаю все знают. Это именно тот инструмент, который можно позволить себе купить (хоть и дороговат он для меня). Конечно не плохо было бы иметь и тот и этот инструменты, но в финансовом плане это практически не совместимо для меня. Поэтому пока что решено приводить в порядок, на сколько это возможно и целесообразно, этот "Вельт", а там видно будет...


----------



## andrey.p6 (3 Май 2015)

Может кто подскажет, где можно приобрести надпись "Weltmeister"?
У меня из всей этой надписи потерялась буква "L"
Хочу или вклеить эту букву, или, скорее всего, заменить её на более современную надпись.


----------



## nidogopp43 (3 Май 2015)

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/izgotovim_logotip_na_akkordeon
_281374504


----------



## Urkesha (3 Май 2015)

andrey.p6 писал:


> Может кто подскажет, где можно приобрести надпись "Weltmeister"?
> У меня из всей этой надписи потерялась буква "L"
> Хочу или вклеить эту букву, или, скорее всего, заменить её на более современную надпись.


Загляните на Avito,там должно быть объявление по изготовлению современного логотипа"Weltmeister" - полистайте странички - найдете,по моему логотипы у них вполне приличные, звать его Денис,я у него в том году баян купил (на обмен).


----------



## andrey.p6 (3 Май 2015)

Urkesha писал:


> andrey.p6 писал:Может кто подскажет, где можно приобрести надпись "Weltmeister"?
> У меня из всей этой надписи потерялась буква "L"
> Хочу или вклеить эту букву, или, скорее всего, заменить её на более современную надпись.Загляните на Avito,там должно быть объявление по изготовлению современного логотипа"Weltmeister" - полистайте странички - найдете,по моему логотипы у них вполне приличные, звать его Денис,я у него в том году баян купил (на обмен).


----------



## andrey.p6 (6 Фев 2016)

Подскажите пожалуйста!
Переклеиваю клапана на этом инструменте. Ничего страшного, если демпфер немного выходит за пределы металлического корпуса клапана? (примерно на полмиллиметра - миллиметр с каждой стороны)


----------



## ze_go (6 Фев 2016)

andrey.p6 (06.02.2016, 13:43) писал:


> Ничего страшного, если демпфер немного выходит за пределы металлического корпуса клапана?


 ничего страшного


----------



## Евгений51 (6 Фев 2016)

andrey.p6 писал:


> полмиллиметра - миллиметр с каждой стороны)


Смотрите чтобы не цеплялись за соседний.


----------

